# UK Home Insurance - Are You On the Post Code Map?    Hope not!



## Moss (Dec 9, 2013)

Here's a post I put on another forum >

Home Insurance; Hey, who makes the decision about Un-insureable Areas??

I have lived in my home for 23, years,  never had a problem with Home  insurance; and not made any claims!    So when I received my renewal  notice for Home & Contents Insurance.    I was un-happy with the  amount they were quoting for the renewal.      I decided to shop around  for a better £price?

Telephoned Saga,   gave them my post code and all the relevent  information; only to be told that they could not give me a quote,  because my post code came up in a red area on their Underwriters Map !     Seemed very strange, so asked why this was?   They had no Idea.    I  rang several other Insurance companies,   they also said my post code  was in a red area on the underwriters map; and it was not possible to  give me a quote!

I live on a small private estate of about 40, houses.    Now, in all the  time I've lived here, there has been no problem with flooding or any  other kind of problem; and to the best of my knowledge, no-one has had  occasion to make any claims from the relevent insurance providers!

Up until this year (as I check for optional quotes each year) I have  always been given  a quote  from any of the Insurance companies.    What  has happened to alter the designated areas in to red zones on the  underwriters maps?   It seems ludicrous that someone could just decide  that  a post code area  without any history of flooding or any other  problems,  should be designated as a red area on the insurance  underwriters map.

Surely it's time for the Government to get involved; and regulate the decisions of the Insurance Companies Underwriters?

I've been forced to stay with the Insurance Company that's provided my  insurance for the past 7, years.    No other company would or could give  me a quote.

What an idiotic system.    How on earth can they deem an area without  any history of flooding!   (NONE WHAT-SO-EVER) As being at risk; and  placed in a red area on their insurance guidline map?   Surely a  mistake?   Don't you think?


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 9, 2013)

> Surely it's time for the Government to get involved; and regulate the decisions of the Insurance Companies Underwriters?



The government did get involved. That's the problem. I'm thinking that was only for flood insurance though, it shouldn't effect regular house insurance.

oops. I just noticed you said UK. You may ignore my post.


----------

